

5 ‘Real’ Ways Bootstrapped Startup Kids Pay Their Bills - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/11/5-real-ways-bootstrapped-startup-kids-pay-their-bills/

======
pkamb
"Do not finance your startup with credit cards. Financing a startup with debt
is usually a stupid move, and credit card debt stupidest of all. Credit card
debt is a bad idea, period. It is a trap set by evil companies for the
desperate and the foolish." - pg

